# Mathews Passion Accessories



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Need help picking out accessories for my new Pink/Purple Mathews Passion.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Sure! You need:
1. pink Victory arrows
2. if you can shoot fixed blades (I can't :sad the pink Innerloks
3. You can make a stabilizer with some messed up shafts from the Vivotry arrows with this from Specialty Archery http://www.specialtyarch.com/stablilizers.asp
4. You should try the new Mathews quiver if you didn't have it for your Ignition. In black....
5. Custom Arrow sling in pink and black
6. pink string Jax http://www.bowjax.com/slipjax.html

Have you got it set up yet? I have pink string loop and serving for my peep and it looks sweet!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

SconiGirl said:


> Need help picking out accessories for my new Pink/Purple Mathews Passion.


Thats the bow i was looking for. I had to buy my wife a camo one insted.


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

My wifes has QAD rest, Axcel armortec sight, pink string loop and drop away cord (guy on here sells it for $.75/ft), pink/camo slingbraid, simms s-coil for now but probably gonna go with a 8.5" 8oz. B-stinger stabilizer. I have all the same accessories on my Reezen. I have tried lots of stuff out but really dont think you can beat that setup. There are cheaper sights out there that work really well, but the arrow rest is definitely one of the best out there as with the B-stinger. Mathews quivers are expensive but VERY nice, and the new tightspot is supposed to be even better but it is even more expensive. Treelimb has a good one for $50 if you dont want to fork over $100+ for a quiver.


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks. Went with the QAD rest and went with a Black Gold Flashpoint sight. Already have the Mathews ArrowWeb quiver, however, it's camo, and I've got a post on here to find one that someone wants to trade for in black.

Can you tell me who on here sells the pink string loop and drop away cord?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

redhdcharm can hook you up with any rope you need, check her out in the classifieds


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks. I will do that.


----------



## BowSweet (Jun 9, 2008)

I cannot wait to get my Passion! I'm getting pink/purple as well. I have been using pink muzzy 100gr. tips for years now and love them. I don't know how much I'd like to have all the pink of the arrows, rather have black arrows with pink nocks and fletch. I like the idea of the pink loop material though!


----------



## PassionGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the Matthews Passion and I love it. I purchased the black, pink and purple. I have the iron clad fiber optics (dead nuts by Copper John sights), Carter Enterprises Quickie 2 release, TriVan Vanishing Rest, Limbsaver S-Coil Stabalizer. I also have black and pink fletching and a neon green reminder fletching as well as neon green nochs. 
I really like my rest! This is my first bow and I am very comfortable shooting it!


----------



## Hillbilleyred (Apr 25, 2009)

*Breast Cancer Awareness Passion*

I just bought my girlfriend the mathews Passion Breast cancer Awareness, Electric pink riser, black limbs with the pink and purple. I have the pink and black sling, pink Tru Fire Hurricane Release, Pink Arm gaurd. Looking for a black arrow web and a good black sight, and black stabilizer. She is 5'1" and 106 wondering what wieght I should go with for stabilizer and where to find a black arrow web all I have found is the Camo.


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got my Passion last week. I love it!!! I decided on the camo so it wouldn't be *too* girlie, but I think I'll accessorize in pink. Hubby is making my arrows for me. Camo shafts with pink flame wraps and pink and white fletches with pink nochs.

Did someone mention pink tips?? Where can I find those?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I think Muzzy makes pink broadheads


----------



## COLLEEN BRADSHA (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to prefer Bach played on modern instruments (although I never seemed to have had any problem with Bach on harpsichord),


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Got the camo passion and put a QAD arrow rest, and surloc leathal weapon sight. Now just needing a sling. How heavy is the Mathews quiver? Secondly, has anyone put the string stop by Mathews?


----------



## angie.b (Jul 11, 2009)

*Hoping to try one this weekend....*

Going to a multi vendor "bow show" this weekend. Called and asked ever so sweetly if they could PLEASE request the Mathew rep to bring a LH Passion with a 26" draw. If I'm willing to spend the money, ask the rep to bring the @#$! bow!!! It is so frustrating to me that they don't take women bow-buyers seriously....... [I'm getting off on a tangent. Sorry]

Anyways, what made you choose the Passion over a Hyperlite or DXT?? BF is getting a Z7 and swears it is the best bow he's ever shot (He has like 10. Yes, he has a problem). I can't ever find any "test" bows - never my draw length - NEVER any lefty's. I've heard only good things about the Passion. Just wondering what you makes you like it?? 

I really hope they get it in. I'm so excited to shoot it.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

I liked the DXT but the Passion just felt right in my hand. Also, seemed easier to draw 50lb with the Passion as compared to the DXT.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

axisbuck24 said:


> How heavy is the Mathews quiver? Secondly, has anyone put the string stop by Mathews?


TTT for answers


----------

